# Display the song title on the stream screen



## A.Lapys (Jan 24, 2021)

A.Lapys submitted a new resource:

Display the song title on the stream screen - song screen stream



> We needed an app to display the song title on the stream screen. So I decided to write it myself, in the end I got this application. It will be completed and in fact it is now a beta version of the application.
> 
> *The main thing:*
> The application is made for ease of use and looks exactly like this.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## A.Lapys (Mar 24, 2021)

We are preparing an update in the near future! If you have any suggestions for the app, then write here, under this message!


----------



## FunkyCaptain (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi! Would it be possible to add an option to fetch song data from something like YT Music? Either web or app version.


----------



## A.Lapys (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi! I didn't understand what you want to add to the app. Please tell us in more detail! It's just that if I turn on YT Music from the browser, WMS sees the track data!


----------

